# Aaron's Rod Blossoming -- George Gillespie



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2007)

_Aaron's Rod Blossoming, Or, The Divine Ordinance of Church Government Vindicated_ by George Gillespie is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2007)

This was republished in paperback format by Kessinger Publishing on June 25, 2007 and is available here.


----------

